

Show NH: CodeAvengers.com - learning to code just got MARVELous - mrwwalmsley
http://codeavengers.com
My brothers and I have just released CodeAvengers.com the funnest and most effective way to learn Javascript online. Read some feedback from some initial users below and CHECK IT OUT. We would love your FEEDBACK!! Catch me at -&#62; mike at codeavengers.com<p>"This is a MARVELous tutorial. I feel I am really learning JavaScript now."<p>"This is great - best way to spend a few hours in ages"<p>"I really liked the idea of coding to do something, be it moving a robot or creating part of an application, rather than coding just for the sake of coding. It's certainly a lot easier to learn by doing than learn in the abstract. Thanks for the great site!"
======
AdamWalmsley
I'm a business major,never been interested in programming. Even I think
CodeAvengers.com is a great way to learn JavaScript. First online tutorial
that has kept my interest. Thanks BIG bro! Would like to hear if anyone else
agrees with me... Maybe I am just biased??

------
nelliekeung
This site looks great. Tried the first 3 lessons. It seems like it would be
quite effective for beginners. Would love to hear experience from someone who
really is a beginner.

------
equilibrium
When hitting backspace in the editor, I get the "Click Play" flash message.
You might want to fix that.

------
richardodgers
Code Avengers is MARVELous!!!!!

